# Good Snack Options???



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Just needing some help here - on a new carb cycling diet and really feeling the hunger today.

Just wondered what would be a great snack to keep me from wandering to the fridge???

I am looking for a good, low carb, tasty snack (not a protein shake either - Im living on them at the mo LOL)

Thanks.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

Nuts, olives, sugar free jelly, smoked salmon - not together!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

What kind of nuts are ok to snack on then as I am always hearing different views regarding this?????


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

unsalted.... cashews... plain monkey nuts (no comments please).. almond i think are good cant remember hacks will know


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

sugar free jelly is good aswell...it contain something else which is good for u cant rememebr what tho


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

ok thanks for the help guys.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Almonds are the best IMO.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

DB said:


> unsalted.... cashews... plain monkey nuts (no comments please).. almond i think are good cant remember hacks will know


Yep almonds are good. And Brazillian Ashews roasted on the beach are Awesome, though a little expensive (flights etc) unless you live there

And the gelatine in jelly is good for the joints


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Ive heard that eating jelly will help your nails grow stronger, is that true?


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

NikiE said:


> Ive heard that eating jelly will help your nails grow stronger, is that true?


YES


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

samurai69 said:


> YES


FAB!!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

There is nothing worse than being hungry and not knowingwhat to have to eat so that you dont spoil your diet...i went on the Atkins before...only lasted 2 weeks, missed pasta sooooooo much (and chips) LOL


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

cellery

cucumbers

sugar free jello

pickles


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Macadamia nuts are the lowest in carbs if you are counting carbs.

They also have 1 gram of fat per nut (thats pretty high).

I think Almonds would be my choice for health in a nut.

But if you are counting carbs then macadamia would be first then I think cashews would be second.

Funny thing they are one of the most expensive too.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Excellent, well thanks for all the tips guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

How about pistaccio (sp) nuts???


----------



## Moo (Apr 13, 2005)

Would pumpkin seeds be appropriate? To make them more interesting spread them on a baking tray, heat them in the oven on a low setting for 5-10 minuets, stir, then sprinkle over a couple of tablespoons of soy sauce and put them back in the oven for another 5-10 minuets. You can do the same with sunflower seeds.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

hhhmmm may have to think about that one.

Also what kind of portions are ok per day???


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

IMO

Nuts are fine and healthy but very high in calories (fat source), even a small handful can be enough to trash a weigtloss diet for the day. So you would have to remove those calories from your diet. I'd rather just split the meals better myself.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

But a small handfull of peanuts curb my appitite very well when I am hungry, thus not blowing my diet.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I have been snacking on pisttacio nuts all afternoon - I suppose they are better than snacking on mars bars or something similar huh!

Sometimes its so hard to find a decent snack when your peckish eh!


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

agreed on that, nuts are way healthier than candy bars

yeah when peckish its usually our need for mental food and calorie free fiber foods dont cut it LOL

With the clients who are carb tolerant I tell them to snack on an apple


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

Snacking on celery works aswell, because I find just the action of eating helps make you feel less hungry. The thing is, celery is robbing you of calories at the same time........cheeky fuc*er


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah I like snacking on celery too, it does help to actually eat something, no matter how little calories/carbs etc it has in it to feel satisfied.


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

You tried dried friut? i find that some (one or 2) dates and a big glass of water tends to keep the cravings away for a few hours, dietings a bitch eh?


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

No I haven't tried dried fruit - might give that one a go actually???

What do you guys think??? Dried fruit ok when dieting???

Dieting is a b1tch yeah!!! But Im sticking with it and it is not too bad when you get into the swing of things.


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

What exactly have you tried so far? I tend to find you need something bulky, rice cakes, fibrous fruit or veg, celery is actually a good one cos it helps supress the appetite, shame it tastes like sh"t.

Protein seems to be good for curbing hunger, a chicken breast or a shake.

And drink litres of fluids, if your stomachs full of water your less likely to feel hungry

Dietings a b"tch, unfortunately it aint esy to stay in shape:boohoo:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lauren, just stick to lower Glycemic Index foods while dieting.

Fiber, protein, fats will slow down the absorption and lower the GI of the food.

I always eat my fats, proteins, and carbs together, with the exception of my last meal which is a fat and protein like a steak with the fat.

So, half an apple and a hard boiled egg will give you all three macro's at the same time while restricting the overall calories consumed and still give you good fats, carbs and protin in your diet.

Rice Cakes are very high in the GI and should add a fat to it to slow down the spiking of blood sugar like adding peanutbutter to the rice cake.

Id for sure cut back on sugars and processed foods when dieting as they are very high in the GI.

Controlling insulin is a big step in the right direction when dieting.

One example of low GI carb would be berry's


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ChefX said:


> cellery
> 
> cucumbers
> 
> ...


Nothing like grabbing the lowest G.I. carbs.........nice Rob. 

I feel everybody should eat walnuts and almonds. Least fat and higher fiber. Great fats IMO!

Rob loves the apples for the pectin and fiber. All I know is my wife ate two apples a day and lost a ton of weight. Good fiber and low on the G.I.


----------



## Moray Muscle (Jan 10, 2005)

Rice cakes


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Moray Muscle said:


> Rice cakes


Very high in the Glycemic Index and no fat and no protein.

This is a recipe for driving up insulin and insulin is a storage hormone.

When dieting you dont want to drive up insulin.

You can lower that GI by adding peanutbutter to that Rice Cake and lower its GI.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

ChefX said:


> cellery
> 
> cucumbers
> 
> ...


mmm I love Pickles could eat a whole jar


----------



## Roid Devil (Apr 27, 2005)

Lauren said:


> Just needing some help here - on a new carb cycling diet and really feeling the hunger today.
> 
> Just wondered what would be a great snack to keep me from wandering to the fridge???
> 
> ...


Mars bar? Galaxy? Belgian chocolate gateau...mmmmmm

Matt


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Roid Devil said:


> Mars bar? Galaxy? Belgian chocolate gateau...mmmmmm
> 
> Matt


Mmmmm if only we could get lean from junk and choccie!!!!!!!!:rage:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Lauren said:


> Mmmmm if only we could get lean from junk and choccie!!!!!!!!:rage:


Everything in moderation. There is not really any bad food, just to much of any one food! But you know this already.


----------

